# Exception: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: [...]: Can't find dependent libraries



## irgendwer1 (14. Dez 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte Java3d bei mir installieren und ein einfaches Beispiel programm kompilieren.
Das Kompilieren funktioniert und ich kann auch lauffähige jar-Dateien erzeugen.
Aber wenn ich versuche das Kompilierte programm in Eclipse zu starten bekomme ich folgende Exception:



> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: C:\Windows\j3dcore-ogl.dll: Can't find dependent libraries
> at java.lang.ClassLoader$NativeLibrary.load(Native Method)
> at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary0(Unknown Source)
> at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(Unknown Source)
> ...



Die Umgebungsvariable "Path" habe ich bereits auf den bin-Java3d-Ordner mit den dlls gesetzt. Ich habe auch die Klassenpfade in Eclipse unter den Projekteinstellungene auf die .jar-Dateien von Java3d gesetzt.

Bevor ich diesen Beitrag geschrieben habe, habe ich versucht hier im Forum eine Lösung zu finden. Allerdings bin ich noch nicht fündig geworden.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Viele Grüße
irgendwer1


----------



## Marcinek (14. Dez 2011)

Merkwürdig.

1. Steht in der ersten Zeile das Problem.

2. Sind genau zu diesem Thema hier bereits min 10 Beiträge in den letzten Wochen,.


Gruß,

MArtin


----------



## irgendwer1 (14. Dez 2011)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> 1. Steht in der ersten Zeile das Problem.


... das weiß ich auch. Ich suche aber eine *Lösung*, wenn ich die wüsste, dann hätte ich diesen Beitrag nicht geschrieben!



Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> 2. Sind genau zu diesem Thema hier bereits min 10 Beiträge in den letzten Wochen,.


Wie schon gesagt, habe ich nach Beiträgen zu dem Thema gesucht. Man findet wohl jedem Menge Beiträge zum Thema "Exception [...] java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no [...] in java.library.path", aber für mein Problem habe ich noch nichts gefunden.

MfG
irgendwer1


----------



## Marco13 (14. Dez 2011)

Wie kommt die DLL denn auch in deinen Windows-Ordner? Lass mich raten: Vorher ging's nicht, und da hast du sie einfach mal da hin kopiert, weil... ... ... 

Die sollte da nicht sein. Falls du sie selbst da hin kopiert hast: Lösch' sie, und schau, wie dann die Fehlermeldung aussieht...


----------



## irgendwer1 (15. Dez 2011)

Keine Ahnung wie die DLL-Dateien dahinkommen...

Die Exception bleibt aber immer noch, nur mit einem anderen Pfad:


> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: C:\Program Files\Java\Java3D\1.5.1\bin\j3dcore-ogl.dll: Can't find dependent libraries


----------



## Marco13 (15. Dez 2011)

OK, ist DER Pfad (C:\Program Files\Java\Java3D\1.5.1\bin\) in deinem PATH? Wenn nicht, füg' ihn mal hinzu, und im Zweifelsfall gib ihn auch als java.library.path an. Welche DLLs sind noch in diesem Verzeichnis?


----------



## irgendwer1 (16. Dez 2011)

Ja, der Pfad ist in PATH.
In dem Verzeichnis sind die Dateien: j3dcore-d3d.dll, j3dcore-ogl.dll, j3dcore-ogl-cg.dll und j3dcore-ogl-chk.dll.


----------



## Marco13 (16. Dez 2011)

Hast du ihn auch mal mit 
-Djava.library.path="C:/Program Files/Java/Java3D/1.5.1/bin"
angegeben? (Hab's gerade nochmal getestet auf Win7/64, und es geht :bahnhof: )


----------



## irgendwer1 (16. Dez 2011)

Ich habe das gerade mal ausprobiert...
Aber es funktioniert immer noch nicht, die Exception bleibt gleich. :-(


----------



## Marco13 (16. Dez 2011)

Ja, schwer zu sagen. *rumrat* sicher, dass du die Version von Java3D installiert hast, die zu deinem OS passt (32/64 bit...) ?


----------

